# WaKü mit Peltier Element



## hallolo2_ (27. April 2016)

*WaKü mit Peltier Element*

Wenn man zwischen die CPU und den Wasserblock ein Peltierelement montiert dann herscht ja ein höheres Delta von CPU zu Wasser und damit findet ja dann eine höhere Wärmeleitung zwischen CPU und Wasser statt oder? Kann man das prinzipiell machen oder ist das Schwachsinn? Aber falls es Schwachsinn ist wäre ich interessiert warum. Welche Wärmeleitpaste sollte man dann verwenden? Der Radi wäre ein externer Mo Ra 3 360 oder ein Nova 1080 welcher es wird weiß ich noch nicht. Die Lüfter von dem MoRa werden Scythe Slip Stream 500 RPM oder PWM sein


----------



## Schallrich (27. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü mit Peltier Element*

Oh Gott es geht wieder Los 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/extreme-kuehlmethoden/363931-cpu-mit-peltier-element.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...asserkreislauf-per-peltier-runterkuehlen.html

Hier wurden die Elemente schon mal beleuchtet.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü mit Peltier Element*

Prinzipiell kann man das machen. Hast Du denn ein Peltierelement, welches 80W Wärmeleitfähigkeit bei ca. 20°C Temperaturdifferenz mit einer hinreichend kleinen Fläche zwischen CPU und Kühlkörper hinbekommt? Ich kenne keine mit diesen Leistungsdaten. Und dann musst Du eine Wasserkühlung haben, die neben den 80W aus der CPU noch ca. 240W aus dem Pelierelement weg transportiert.


----------



## Cinnayum (27. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü mit Peltier Element*

Das Ganze ist Quatsch.
Ich hatte mal eine der sagenumwobenen Radeon X1950 XT mit Peltier(zusatz)kühlung.

Tatsächlich heizt das Element die Gehäuseluft in der Umgebung so sehr auf, dass man das Seitenteil öffnen oder einen sehr schnell drehenden 250mm Lüfter einbringen müsste, um noch eine Temperaturabsenkung zu erreichen.
Nach Abzug des "Heizsteckers" für das Element war die Karte gleich warm (das Delta T zur Umgebungstemperatur blieb nämlich gleich...) aber eine ganze Ecke leiser.

Für den Kühlschrank im Auto eine tolle Sache. Da muss das Element nur gegen die Wärmediffusion in den Thermobehälter ankämpfen. Bei einer aktiven Wärmequelle aber absoluter Blödsinn, wenn man die heiße Seite nicht nennenswert räumlich vom Kühlobjekt trennen kann.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü mit Peltier Element*



Cinnayum schrieb:


> ...Ich hatte mal eine der sagenumwobenen Radeon X1950 XT mit Peltier(zusatz)kühlung....


Aha, und weil ein Produkt nicht Deine Erwartungen erfüllte, ist eine gesamte Technik untauglich?
Man kann z.B. eine gesamte Gehäusewand mit einem Peltierlement kühlen und dann große Heatpipes von Grafikkarte und CPU an die Seitenwand leiten. Die andere Seite wird Frischwasser gekühlt. Das verbraucht zwar Strom ohne Ende, man bekommt aber extrem übertaktbare Recher als Silentrechner aufgestellt.

Einfach ist es natürlich immer, den lauten Rechner einfach ins Nebenzimmer zu stellen und nur Kabeldurchbrüche zum Arbeitsbereicht zu haben.


----------



## hallolo2_ (27. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü mit Peltier Element*

Ok ich seh schon das scheint nicht so empfehlenswert zu sein  Dass das Peltierelement selber so viel Wärme zusätzlich produziert wusste ich noch nicht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü mit Peltier Element*

Schau Dir einfach Kennlinien und Stromverbrauch an:
Peltier-Elemente kaufen | Conrad


----------



## hallolo2_ (27. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü mit Peltier Element*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Schau Dir einfach Kennlinien und Stromverbrauch an:
> Peltier-Elemente kaufen | Conrad



Mit der TDP von denen würde ich mit einem Mora/Nova 1080 klar kommen 

Aber der Stromverbrauch an sich und die ganze WaKü 9 Lüfter und das restliche System wäre glaube ich fast zu viel für mein Straight Power E10 500W. Die Stromversorgung wäre denke ich auch optisch doof. Ist anscheinend keine so gute Idee.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü mit Peltier Element*



hallolo2_ schrieb:


> Ist anscheinend keine so gute Idee.


Genau zu dem Punkt kommt jeder, der sich damit beschäftigt.


----------

